
Ask HN: Best data sources for Covid-19? - marojejian
What are the best (continuously updating) sources of data for regular folks to consume?<p>I&#x27;ve complied mine so far here (in part thanks to HN):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-are-the-best-data-sources-on-Covid-19&#x2F;answer&#x2F;Benjamin-Stingle<p>But I&#x27;d love to get better ones, and to know what the best way to curate such links.  I find it to be quite hard to distill facts our of the media.  I figure making it easy for folks to find all this data could be helpful, and reduce paranoia.
======
owlninja
Here is the data underneath John Hopkin's map

[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19/tree/master/csse_...](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19/tree/master/csse_covid_19_data)

------
ecesena
Official Italian data is here: [https://github.com/pcm-
dpc/COVID-19](https://github.com/pcm-dpc/COVID-19)

I made a gsheet that auto pulls data every hour (file > make a copy, to use
it. script included in README):
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xAyDSpzEp3n4iiu54_XL...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xAyDSpzEp3n4iiu54_XL6MQxNXtrOnHSZf8zx2HZgEU/edit#gid=833526927)

------
whycombagator
[https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-
coronavirus...](https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-coronavirus-
cases/)

OR

[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

The latter is currently more up to date. The play by play of BNO is nice

------
sendbitcoins
[https://twitter.com/kr3at](https://twitter.com/kr3at)

------
vasili111
Well updated and high quality:
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html)

------
stakkur
[https://www.coronatracker.com/analytics/](https://www.coronatracker.com/analytics/)

~~~
abdabab
Strangely it excludes USA.

------
codingdave
One core challenge is that there is no good data on the spread, at least in
the USA. No testing === no data.

~~~
capableweb
Granted, most people in the world don't care about that there is no data from
the US, because most of us are not there :)

